# Data dropping while tethering.



## 666 (Aug 31, 2011)

This is pretty much been happening ever since I've had the phone. Most of the time when I start tethering after a few minutes my connection will drop and it makes me very sad. I'm on Tweaked 2.0 with FP1 radios right now and using the lastest WIfi Tether, app but it has been happening with every build and every tethering app I've tried. Was wondering if anyone knew why this was happening and if there's a fix?


----------



## indyssee (Aug 22, 2011)

In my experience, it seems to drop connection when the screen locks. Try to going to settings and unchecking the "disable wake lock" to keep the screen on and see if that helps. The less desireable fix is to simply turn the tethering off and back on.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## barakuda318 (Sep 28, 2011)

indyssee said:


> In my experience, it seems to drop connection when the screen locks. Try to going to settings and unchecking the "disable wake lock" to keep the screen on and see if that helps. The less desireable fix is to simply turn the tethering off and back on.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


I've had the same problem as 666 talks about however when trying to restart the tethering after stopping it it gives me an error. something like tethering started with errors. after this it will not work again untill a reboot.....I'm gonna give the disable wake lock thing a try cause I've noticed too that it seems to drop data when the phones screen shuts off...hopefully that will fix it....thanks for the tip indyssee


----------



## 666 (Aug 31, 2011)

barakuda318 said:


> I've had the same problem as 666 talks about however when trying to restart the tethering after stopping it it gives me an error. something like tethering started with errors. after this it will not work again untill a reboot.....I'm gonna give the disable wake lock thing a try cause I've noticed too that it seems to drop data when the phones screen shuts off...hopefully that will fix it....thanks for the tip indyssee


I haven't tried the disabling wake lock thing yet because something else frustrating started happening: my access point would randomly disappear and I have to turn off data and then turn it back on again (?). I'm really surprised there aren't more tethering threads, perhaps not as many users use it, or my (our) phone(s) are just messed up.

Anyways, I know how to fix the tethering started with errors thing. You have to go into settings and disable the reload wifi driver each time.


----------



## Adrialk (Sep 27, 2011)

I use 3.1 beta 11 with minimal issues. Every once in a while the computer will lose the connection and reconnect, or it will indicate no internet even though the phone is connected to 4G. I use it every day for an hour or more and those are the only minor issues that I occasionally run into.

Important to NOT reload the widow driver... otherwise you have to restart in-between tethering sessions.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

I had this problem and I just changed the channel setting in wifi tether to channel 11 and so far its stable. So maybe try that. I know channel 1 I was getting poor speeds and data drops where I had to restart the tethering.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RWNube (Sep 30, 2011)

Radio interference can be a big problem, I suggest using wifi analyzer to find your best channel.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------

